# hp scanjet 3570c et sane



## FjRond (26 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterais faire fonctionner mon scanner hp scanjet 3570c sur mon Mac (10.4.7), parce que la mise à jour des pilotes n'est pas au point. J'ai installé sane et xsane avec fink. Mais les fichiers concernant mon modèle de scanner ne sont pas installés; la commande suivante ne donne aucun résultat :

```
% find /sw -name "libsane-hp3500*" -print 2>/dev/null
```
Pourtant, mon scanner est bien détecté :

```
% scanimage --format=tiff > essai.tiff                    15:59
scanimage: no SANE devices found
[frangi - 26 aoÃ»t 2006]~ % sane-find-scanner                                       16:03

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the
  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your
  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that
  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0, product=0x2005) at libusb:004:003-03f0-2005-00-00
  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by
  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports
  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you
  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as
  # necessary.
[frangi - 26 aoÃ»t 2006]~ % scanimage -L                                            16:04

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```
D'où ma question : est-il possible de rajouter les fichiers nécessaires et comment procéder ?
D'autre part, faut-il installer les pilotes livrés avec le scanner (ou leur version disponible sur le site hp) ?
Merci


----------



## FjRond (26 Août 2006)

Je me réponds en partie à moi-même.
La version 1.0.17 de sane-backends distribuée par fink ne contient pas de pilotes pour ce scanner. Il faut la 1.0.18, qui peut être installée depuis cette page, ce que j'ai fait; mais impossible de faire fonctionner ça ni dans le Gimp, ni dans Transfert d'images.
Quant au pilote (hp zone...) téléchargeable sur le site HP, n'en parlons pas : c'est une source de bogues et de plantages.


----------

